# Ambientes personalizados (en un supermercado)



## blasita

Hola:

Se están describiendo las diferentes estrategias de venta que utilizan los supermercados e hipermercados. _Ambientes personalizados_ da título a una de ellas. Se refiere a la formación de espacios diferenciados, es decir, la parafarmacia con aspecto de farmacia y la de los vinos de bodega, cambio de iluminación y tonos en determinadas secciones, etc.

Yo diría p. ej.: _personalised/personalized environments_. Pero no estoy nada segura; quizás en este contexto iría mejor, por ejemplo, _ambiences/ambiances_. He rechazado _customised_, pero tampoco lo tengo muy claro.

Gracias.


----------



## inib

I'm thinking as hard as I can, Blasita, but I haven't come up with anything very good yet. I  don't like_ personalised _because it hasn't really got anything to do with individual people, has it? I mean, I don't like it in Spanish either for the same reason and I think your own definition of "diferenciados" is a much better starting point for a translation. Can we do this, or must we stick to the original?


----------



## blasita

Agradezco mucho tu ayuda, Inib.

La idea es no dar un aspecto unitario sino que cada sección sea un espacio personalizado, es decir, cada sección se adapta pensando en el gusto y necesidades del cliente. El objetivo es dar la impresión de estar en un pequeño comercio en lugar de en una gran superficie. O sea, la pescadería está dispuesta del mismo modo que en un mercado de barrio, la parafarmacia separada con un mostrador y unos estantes para que de la impresión de estar en una farmacia/parafarmacia normal, etc. Esto se supone que aumenta las ventas al lograr que el cliente se encuentre más a gusto.

No tiene por qué ser literal si no tiene sentido en inglés, me vale algo que exprese esta idea.


----------



## Glyndon

quiza:  "specialty areas" en realidad comprendo el concepto, sin embargo, me es dificil expresarlo.


----------



## blasita

Me da tranquilidad saber que se entiende bien lo que se intenta expresar en este caso. Muchas gracias por tu sugerencia y ayuda, Glyndon.


----------



## inib

Yes, Blasita, I also knew what you meant from the beginning. It's just that my idea of "personalised" means something designed specifically for one individual person - like a personalised t-shirt, for example, you know, with the photo, logo or whatever that means something special to someone. It would be great if a supermarket gave you "personal attention" or had a "personal touch", but I don't think that's what you are describing.
Maybe the title could be something like _Section/Department Ambiance_ or, borrowing Glyndon's idea, _Speciality Areas with Character. _I'm still floundering a bit, but the more ideas we throw around, the more likely it is that someone will come up with the perfect combination.


----------



## blasita

Para mí, en español, se puede _personalizar_ algo (en el sentido de adaptar algo a los gustos y necesidades del interesado) y el receptor puede ser también un grupo con unas determinadas características comunes, como p. ej. consumidores, clientes (no solo un individuo, una sola persona). Pero veo que esto no es igual en inglés o que seguramente me he perdido y no lo he entendido bien.

Gracias otra vez, Inib. Un saludo.


----------



## inib

Blasita, solo hablo de mi opinión/interpretación, no de la de todos los angloparlantes


----------



## Glyndon

Blasita, ¿busca usted un término genérico? ¿Es para colocar un letrero? ¿Las secciones a las que se refiere forman parte integral del comercio?

Disculpe, estoy intentando aclarar el concepto


----------



## blasita

Es un artículo sobre estrategias de venta que usan los supermercados e hipermercados, es decir, cómo juegan con el espacio, los colores y demás; la distribución y tipo de cajas; la música ambiente; la disposición, número y situación de los estantes y productos, etc. Hay varios subtítulos (_Pasillos, Mamparas, Góndolas, Islas, Degustación,_ etc.) y este es uno de ellos. Después del subtítulo explican brevemente de lo que se trata la estrategia en sí, en qué consiste. Ay, espero que se me entienda. Gracias, Glyndon.

Inib, lo siento, seguramente habré interpretado el inglés mal en algún momento.


----------



## runacacha

Blasita: por qué no usas lo que tú misma has dicho al inicio: *Ambientes Diferenciados*, porque eso es lo que son y así lo explicas tú misma.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Runacacha. ¿Entonces sería algo como: _different/differentiated environments/ambiences_? Sí, yo creo que esta es básicamente la idea, pero también el hecho de ser especiales, adaptados a los clientes para que se sientan más a gusto y por lo tanto compren más.

Creo que el tema es que el original es susceptible de interpretación. He intentado explicar exactamente lo que ellos entienden por 'ambientes personalizados'. No dicen más, lo siento.

Siento mucho el dolor de cabeza que os estoy dando. Intentaré elegir una de vuestras muy buenas sugerencias. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Glyndon

Blasita, no se preocupe, usted no ha malinterpretado el inglés, todo  idioma tiene sus sutilezas y aparte de esto, ciertas expresiones tienen  significados locales, ya no se diga personales.  Hablando en lo personal, me encanta cuando algo es complicado.  Hace que piense, que intente buscar maneras de resolver "el acertijo"

Creo que "special  sections" es lo más cercano a lo que usted describe.  En  este  contexto, la palabra "special" implica que la sección no es dirigida a  la mayoría, pero a ciertos grupos de individuos.  Puede ser basado en  etnia, sexo, edad, ingresos, etc.  No debe ser confundido este término  con la palabra "specials" que implica que los productos ofrecidos están  en rebaja.

Espero le sea útil


----------



## Wandering JJ

I know exactly what you mean - different floor coverings, lighting, arrangement of shelves, counters, etc. to mimic the ambiance of individual shops or market stalls. But can I think of a good expression in English? No!

The best I've come up with so far is 'customised atmospheres'. I have to agree with inib that 'personalised' doesn't fit the bill in English as it suggests changing the atmosphere for each individual customer. In the USA the the marketing gurus talk of 'store atmospherics' but that is not so common in the UK.  

I'll keep thinking.


----------



## blasita

Desde luego que me es útil tu comentario, Glyndon. Gracias.

JJ, so good you're around. Thanks a lot for your help. Cheers.


----------



## Masood

I like WJJ's suggestion or possibly 'Customised Shopfitting'.

http://www.isaspa.uk.com/isaproget.php


----------



## Spanish Clutz

Un más pensamiento - "specialty shops".  A "specialty shop" tiene un carácter específico y atiende a las necesidades de una clientela específica.

¡Buena suerte!


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Masood y Spanish Clutz. Y a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Glyndon

Blasita,

En un supermercado como usted describe en Ottawa, Canada simplemente tienen el nombre de "MegaStore" me imagino que significa que tienen variedad de servicios de comida y otros, como comida rápida, venta de quesos y embutidos que usted escoge servidos por personas, revelado de fotografias, kiosko bancario, entre otras cosas.

Espero le sea útil.


----------



## maxpapic

Quizás "themed sections" es lo que buscas.

Mira esto, por ejemplo: http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/7270


----------



## Masood

maxpapic said:


> Quizás "themed sections" es lo que buscas.
> 
> Mira esto, por ejemplo: http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/7270


"Themed" - I like that.


----------



## blasita

Te lo agradezco un montón, Maxpapic (y gracias otra vez, Glyndon y Masood).


----------



## Wandering JJ

I also like 'themed sections' or 'themed areas'.


----------



## LupitalaMexicana

"customized shopping experience"?  I've heard this term used in the past to describe how a shopping center caters to shoppers needs, not as individuals but serving the different needs shoppers may have.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## LupitalaMexicana

Customized Shopping Experience


----------



## blasita

Gracias, JJ y LupitalaMexicana (y por cierto, Lupita: ¡bienvenida al foro!).


----------



## ptak30

The problem with "individual" and "personal"  and their derivatives, is that these words are associated in the mind with the shopper. Something like "product-wise marketing ambiences" puts the emphasis on the product itself.  Other thoughts would be along the lines of "concept product displays".


----------



## blasita

Yes, I think I now understand why those words are not appropriate in this case. And thanks a lot for the good ideas, Ptak.


----------



## ptak30

blasita said:


> Yes, I think I now understand why those words are not appropriate in this case. And thanks a lot for the good ideas, Ptak.



As you say the points about "personal" and "individual" have already been made. I was just thinking aloud and trying to justify to myself the reasons for the suggestions I was going to make. Sorry if I gave the wrong impression - should have expressed it better.
Regards


----------



## blasita

No need to apologise at all, Ptak. My fault; I think I didn't express it correctly. What I wanted to say was that your short explanation also helped me (and sure other foreros) to understand how 'personal', 'personalise' and similar words are sometimes used differently in both languages, and that I thought that now that's clearer to me.


----------



## inib

Hello again. I'm glad to see that you've received lots of helpful suggestions. Masood's idea sounds pretty good to me as a title. Sorry my own comments were more destructive than constructive


----------



## k-in-sc

For what it's worth, I totally agree about "personalized."
I don't think "themed sections" is the right term. A pharmacy department doesn't need a theme. Maybe just "customized (retail) spaces."
I  thought of "store within a store," but that's something else.


----------



## blasita

k-in-sc said:


> For what it's worth, I totally agree about "personalized." [...]


Ay, Dios mío. Y ya creía que lo tenía claro ... Muchas gracias por tu comentario y sugerencias, K.

Inib, me has ayudado mucho, como siempre. Te estoy muy agradecida, como también a todos los demás.

Thank you everyone for your time and help.


----------



## k-in-sc

I meant I agreed with what inib said, that "personalized" means customized for an individual person.


----------

